# Can you pull up at beach Ft Pickens and explore?



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wondering if there is anywhere to beach your boat on bay side and explore Ft Pickens. Or is that even allowed.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

We have done it with no issues… Bring a stern anchor to keep your boat from getting sideways and on the beach due to currents and boat wakes......don't ask me how I know… LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I think besides being within 200ft (?) Of the old Pier you can pretty much pull up anywhere. But I haven't been in a while. 

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Never seen one myself, but I heard there's rattlesnakes out there .... watch your step.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Watch for the big wake from passing large boats, that can fill you boat up with water. I think I would anchor with two to keep it off the beach. I have seen this happen when someone beaches on Ft McRae in the pass, and the boat fills up with water with large wakes. Had to call Sea Tow to get the sunken boat off the beach.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Andy as I will have three children with me. Def don't want them getting snake bite a specially by a rattlesnake. Anyone else seen rattlesnakes it there. Are they native to the area?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Tom where would you suggest anchoring don't want to swamp my boat for sure.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't go near the pier trust meh.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

floorman1 said:


> Thanks Tom where would you suggest anchoring don't want to swamp my boat for sure.


I would go far east of the pass, which places you near the camp ground. After you off load your kids by beaching, back off and place your bow just off the beach with an anchor on the beach and one off the stern. So the boat floats all the time. Make sure that aft anchor is set good.

Like I said, you get the Entertainer (or other boat that size) passing by in the channel, his wake can be huge.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Plus 1 on the 2 anchors, but I'd put the bow out, stern to the shoreline. and depending on depth, put the bow anchor pretty far out.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Rattlesnakes and moccasins are both around out there. Never seen any actually inside the fort but in my wanderings outside and around the fort have seen my share of them.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Flounderpounder said:


> Plus 1 on the 2 anchors, but I'd put the bow out, stern to the shoreline. and depending on depth, put the bow anchor pretty far out.


On review, I agree ^^^^^^^^


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Snagged Line said:


> We have done it with no issues… Bring a stern anchor to keep your boat from getting sideways and on the beach due to currents and boat wakes......don't ask me how I know…


Because it's Gulf Powers fault that you do?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

their are also sand spurs if you go inland. 
wear tennis shoes.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I would anchor out near the new pier built for the non-existant ferry.
And if you got em and can haul em, take bicycles with you.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> Like I said, you get the Entertainer (or other boat that size) passing by in the channel, his wake can be huge.


This^^ The Entertainer pushes out some huge waves for some reason.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

Flounderpounder said:


> Plus 1 on the 2 anchors, but I'd put the bow out, stern to the shoreline. and depending on depth, put the bow anchor pretty far out.


this/\/\/\ i always anchor my bay boat bow out with two anchors, far enough out where a big wake will not bottom out the stern


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

The wildlife you will actually encounter is huge ants...and stickers and thirst...lol...wear shoes, don't stop in the bottom of the fort (ants) and bring drinks!


----------

